# projection screens...



## LDash (Nov 17, 2008)

OK... so here's my situation...

we have a very large dust cloth as our projection screen in our drama studio. at the moment we HAVE to take it down when not in use, due to health and safety regs. due to it having metal poles in it(to make the frame)

what want to and need to do for an upcoming show, is make the screen to that it either folds up or rolls up. i was thinking something like a roman blind effect so that when some on pulls the cord then the screen neatly folds up and then the cord gets tied off to make it secure. OR

have a number of ropes looped around the screen(so that the same cord runs down the front and up the back) and then pull this so it sort of rolls up.

does any one have any better ideas or any advice

i would much prefer to get an electronic screen, but i don't have any sort of budget for this. apart from a small bit to buy rope etc. but that's only for when and if i ask for it.

thanks


----------



## icewolf08 (Nov 17, 2008)

I would look into making it an olio. All you need is some kind of drum that the screen attaches to at the top, then your rope rolls the drum and the screen rolls up onto the drum. I think there is a glossary entry on olios, but I am not sure.


----------



## Footer (Nov 17, 2008)

LDash said:


> OK... so here's my situation...
> 
> 
> 
> have a number of ropes looped around the screen(so that the same cord runs down the front and up the back) and then pull this so it sort of rolls up.



That method does work, but it is very slow. It is what I use to west coast my cycs in both of my spaces. If done right, it does not hurt the soft good, if done wrong you can twist the piece and it won't look right for a long time. It does however take a day or two for the piece to look good again, even if done with care. It works for storage, I would not do it for a show. Olio's are pretty easy to do, and work very well. I am looking to eventually do that to both of my cycs. The backstage handbook has a pretty good diagram on how to get one up.


----------



## museav (Nov 18, 2008)

LDash said:


> OK... so here's my situation...
> 
> we have a very large dust cloth as our projection screen in our drama studio. at the moment we HAVE to take it down when not in use, due to health and safety regs. due to it having metal poles in it(to make the frame)


Maybe it just is not clear, but I can see that there may be a problem with the material itself not being fire resistant and that could be relevant with any of the other approaches as well, but I'm not clear on why it being a framed system would be an issue. There are many truss or tube type framed screens in use and I have never heard of the frame being a code issue.


----------

